# How are people already playing the game?



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 5, 2017)

Huh....? How? I want in!


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 5, 2017)

i think it was recently released in australia.


----------



## Garrett (Nov 5, 2017)

There is a beta version available for download in Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 5, 2017)

magicaldonkey said:


> i think it was recently released in australia.



Awww


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 5, 2017)

Here you go, enjoy: https://kotaku.com/how-to-play-animal-crossing-pocket-camp-on-ios-right-n-1819841979

(That’s assuming you want to play on iOS. For Android, just find a safe apk and install.)


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 5, 2017)

Cheshire said:


> Here you go, enjoy: https://kotaku.com/how-to-play-animal-crossing-pocket-camp-on-ios-right-n-1819841979
> 
> (That’s assuming you want to play on iOS. For Android, just find a safe apk and install.)


I'll try that, but will there be any notifications/emails or something popping up for making a new Apple ID? My parents would get pretty suspicious if I made a new one...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2017)

I was gonna try to go through all that stuff just to play it but then I thought... eh, not worth it.

Though it would be kinda cool to play it in advance.



But I think that when the game is released you have to start from scratch if you plan on downloading it in your region.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 5, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I was gonna try to go through all that stuff just to play it but then I thought... eh, not worth it.
> 
> Though it would be kinda cool to play it in advance.
> 
> ...



Maybe I'll just wait until it's released


----------



## QueenOpossum (Nov 5, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I'll try that, but will there be any notifications/emails or something popping up for making a new Apple ID? My parents would get pretty suspicious if I made a new one...




Just wait.


----------



## WynterFrost (Nov 5, 2017)

Huh I thought it had been released everywhere. Usually Australia is the last to get anything


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 6, 2017)

Yeah people are posting downloads, the one someone posted here is safe and i got it that way. Been posting screenies and stuff on imgur and each time I do a few more people ask if it's out yet. XD


----------



## SamZzz (Nov 6, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I'll try that, but will there be any notifications/emails or something popping up for making a new Apple ID? My parents would get pretty suspicious if I made a new one...



I don't think they'd see it actually since you have to have to create a new email address to make the new Apple ID. You have to log your current Apple ID out of your device, then go to the App Store and try downloading a free app.. the phone will say you have to log in.. that's where you choose to create a new Apple ID using a different email address.  So you'd need to create like a gmail account or something. It can't be tied to your current Apple ID in any way (i.e. can't use the same email).  

If anything they might see that you logged out of your phone... but I don't think they'd see the new account... The worse that might happen is if they use "Find my Friends" or something to track your location .. they'd see you as constantly "offline" which might raise some suspicions. :O


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 6, 2017)

SamZzz said:


> I don't think they'd see it actually since you have to have to create a new email address to make the new Apple ID. You have to log your current Apple ID out of your device, then go to the App Store and try downloading a free app.. the phone will say you have to log in.. that's where you choose to create a new Apple ID using a different email address.  So you'd need to create like a gmail account or something. It can't be tied to your current Apple ID in any way (i.e. can't use the same email).
> 
> If anything they might see that you logged out of your phone... but I don't think they'd see the new account... The worse that might happen is if they use "Find my Friends" or something to track your location .. they'd see you as constantly "offline" which might raise some suspicions. :O



Thanks, but I decided not to do it. If I were to do all this and get the game, once the official game releases I'll have to delete my data to get the official thing (can't tie my Nintendo account to the game as it's a different region).


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 6, 2017)

Playing the Australian version right now.  I'm not having any problems with it so far, and I'm level 5 already.


----------



## Vicissitudes (Nov 7, 2017)

You can actually use VPN if you want to play the game already. It's safe.


----------



## SamZzz (Nov 7, 2017)

I was pleasantly surprised to learn that once you've downloaded the app using your Aussie Apple ID, you can sign back into your device with your normal Apple ID and still play the game.  It even recognizes me when I log in and shows the Game Center notification. :O  I'm sure I'll still have to start over once it's officially released, but I'm still enjoying it while I'm killing time at work.  I don't like to bring my 3DS to work with me so having AC on the phone is a welcome distraction.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 7, 2017)

SamZzz said:


> I was pleasantly surprised to learn that once you've downloaded the app using your Aussie Apple ID, you can sign back into your device with your normal Apple ID and still play the game.  It even recognizes me when I log in and shows the Game Center notification. :O  I'm sure I'll still have to start over once it's officially released, but I'm still enjoying it while I'm killing time at work.  I don't like to bring my 3DS to work with me so having AC on the phone is a welcome distraction.



Another person told me that you won't need to loose your data, you can change the country in the app and connect your Nintendo account to it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm level 9 now!  There's absolutely no problems with the version I downloaded.  It works perfectly fine.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 8, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm level 9 now!  There's absolutely no problems with the version I downloaded.  It works perfectly fine.



I'm only at level 5 lol rip :,)


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 8, 2017)

i'm so tempted to make an Australian apple ID just because i can keep my progress even after it's released in NA but i'm so stuck whether to just wait or do it lol


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 8, 2017)

I've decided I'm gonna get an apk and install it on my Samsung galaxy tab...it's kinda laggy but I really can't wait!


----------



## Espionage (Nov 8, 2017)

So far it's not a bad game, although I've just literally started. So I'll give a more in depth feel of what I think when I get further into it.


----------



## likalaruku (Nov 8, 2017)

I tried finding an active download for the android apk, but they've all been removed for "violating terms of service."


----------



## SamZzz (Nov 21, 2017)

The game is out in the US now.. And after changing in my Nintendo account region back to the US... I was able to keep all my progress from the pre-release period! Woot!


----------



## OLoveLy (Nov 21, 2017)

Just started and so happy ^^ !


----------

